# Do You Carry Your Medicare Card With You At All Times?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2018)

Do you keep your Medicare card with you at all times, or do you leave it at home?  Mine has been at home in my safe since I received it.  I have a Medicare Advantage plan and according to Kaiser I only need to have that card with me for any doctor appointments.

Have you made any copies of your Medicare card in case you lose it?  I was thinking that it wouldn't be a bad idea to make a copy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2018)

I keep mine in my wallet.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do you keep your Medicare card with you at all times, or do you leave it at home?  Mine has been at home in my safe since I received it.  I have a Medicare Advantage plan and according to Kaiser I only need to have that card with me for any doctor appointments.
> 
> Have you made any copies of your Medicare card in case you lose it?  I was thinking that it wouldn't be a bad idea to make a copy.


I have an Advantage Plan too and keep the Medicare card at home.  I made a copy of it also.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I also have an Advantage Plan,I take the card when I have doctor appts
The card is in small container where I keep my other cards.Seabreeze,thanks for great idea of making a copy of it Sue


----------



## gennie (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes


----------



## IKE (Oct 19, 2018)

I've made copies of both of ours and we carry them all the time....never have really thought about not carrying it.

 What would happen if you are out and about and have a accident and have to be taken to the emergency room and you don't have your card with you ?


----------



## Victor (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes I do. Good idea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2018)

Today I went out to buy ink for my printer and made copies of our Medicare cards.  We both have the original cards in our wallets now.  I wouldn't have felt comfortable doing that before they did away with having the SS# on the cards.

Thanks to everyone for your replies. ositive:


----------



## IKE (Oct 25, 2018)

That's the way we do it also SB.....paper copies are at home and the actual plastic card stays in our wallets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2018)

IKE said:


> That's the way we do it also SB.....paper copies are at home and the actual plastic card stays in our wallets.



Our cards are just paper, did you have your laminated?


----------



## IKE (Oct 25, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Our cards are just paper, did you have your laminated?



Yes ma'am.


----------

